# New 2015 Propel



## kukula

After months and months of waiting, she's finally herer 

Frame Giant Propel Advanced SL Small
Gruppo Shimano DA 9070 Di2
Wheelset Zipp 404 FC clincher
Cockpit Giant Contact SLR one piece stem/handlebar
Saddle Fizik Arione 00
Tires Giant PSLR1 23 cc
Pedals Shimano DA
Bottle cages Arundel Mandible
Weight 15.16 LBS 

Took her out for a 30 mile spin yesterday. Very smooth and comfortable. Only issue is getting used to DA, being a long time Campy user.


----------



## SirBenno

Ow my neck 😉. She's a beauty. I had a hard choice between the Propel and Defy. I have those bottle cages too, they're awesome. 
Let us know how you like the bike after you get a bit more time on it.


----------



## dutchgenius

Congrats, my Propel Advanced SL 2 should be here in Mid-February.


----------



## stejam

The TCR is a nice bike but Comfortable she is not! I guess this is your first ride impressions and your first few rides always feel amazing because of the money you have just spent..... new bike syndrome! 

I had a TCR and then got a Propel and after a few months i changed back and it felt like I had rear suspension on the TCR. The design shape of the ISP on the propel has no flex due to the shape.

I do notice that the TCR is not as fast on the flat tho but its not made for hills.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

stejam said:


> The TCR is a nice bike but Comfortable she is not! I guess this is your first ride impressions and your first few rides always feel amazing because of the money you have just spent..... new bike syndrome!
> 
> I had a TCR and then got a Propel and after a few months i changed back and it felt like I had rear suspension on the TCR. The design shape of the ISP on the propel has no flex due to the shape.
> 
> I do notice that the TCR is not as fast on the flat tho but its not made for hills.


I used to have a TCR Advanced was confortable but its a nervious bike... the Propel its more stiff and faster.

I like much more my propel sl than my old TCR.


----------



## r1lee

not sure where all you guys are coming from. My TCR Advanced SL was stiff as they come. Giant even states that it's one of the stiffest bikes on the market and the stiffest they make. The Propel due to the horizontal top tube, loses some of that stiffness, but overall still one of the stiffest *Aero* bikes. 

an ISP will always be more compliant then the regular seat post bikes. There's more compliancy to them since it's a once piece, whereas a regular bike where there's a seat post, there's just no flex in the junction point. Giant has always stated that ISP frames are more compliant.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

r1lee said:


> not sure where all you guys are coming from. My TCR Advanced SL was stiff as they come. Giant even states that it's one of the stiffest bikes on the market and the stiffest they make. The Propel due to the horizontal top tube, loses some of that stiffness, but overall still one of the stiffest *Aero* bikes.
> 
> an ISP will always be more compliant then the regular seat post bikes. There's more compliancy to them since it's a once piece, whereas a regular bike where there's a seat post, there's just no flex in the junction point. Giant has always stated that ISP frames are more compliant.


Well dont know if is the ISP cause my old tcr was normal seatpost and the propel is ISP but as Sprinter the TCR feels much nervious in the back when you go for the sprint. the propel its a damn brick and she goes great all the way. I use the tcr for 3 year,now the propel from 5 month and its just great.


----------



## kukula

@stejam: Quite frankly I wouldn't consider it a new bike syndrome kind of feeling, being that I have quite a few other nice bikes to compare it. At the moment I have a Look 695. Prior to that I had a Time RXRS. And before that a Colnago. Truth be told this is my first non Euro bike. I was actually in my LBS trying to build up a De Rosa Protos when My LBS asked me to try the Propel. Let's just say I was so impressed that I placed my order with him at that very moment. So I'm quite sure that when I say it's very stiff, stable but compliant, I'm quite sure I know what I'm talking about. Now is it as compliant as say the Time? Certainly not. But for an Aero bike it is smooth and I can imagine myself doing centuries with it over the summer with no problem.


----------



## izza

I have the same bike, same wood flooring, same colour paint in hall. 

Quite worried who is the stalker, you, me or one of our wives?


----------



## kukula

izza said:


> I have the same bike, same wood flooring, same colour paint in hall.
> 
> Quite worried who is the stalker, you, me or one of our wives?


Lol


----------



## r1lee

MiguePropelSL said:


> Well dont know if is the ISP cause my old tcr was normal seatpost and the propel is ISP but as Sprinter the TCR feels much nervious in the back when you go for the sprint. the propel its a damn brick and she goes great all the way. I use the tcr for 3 year,now the propel from 5 month and its just great.


if comparing the same version of carbon, the TCR is a lighter bike. I know mines felt twitchy, but definately way more stiff.


----------



## SirBenno

I found the TCR very telepathic. It's Giant's no compromise racer and does whatever you tell it to do. IMO if you feel it was nervous it's because you were nervous. It is definitely their stiffest BB bike as that was/is its purpose.


----------



## CrankyMinion

Just dropped the hammer on the advanced pro1. This is my first fancy bike. Now I have to wait for it to get here and a few more months before old man winter leaves.


----------



## Stoneman

SirBenno said:


> I found the TCR very telepathic. It's Giant's no compromise racer and does whatever you tell it to do. IMO if you feel it was nervous it's because you were nervous. It is definitely their stiffest BB bike as that was/is its purpose.


The TCR should be their stiffest BB bike. Have you seen that 4x4 post they call a down tube on that bike? I'd hate to see the aero numbers on that bike. It must be like riding with an open parachute tied to your back when you're in the wind.


----------



## slazmc

Has anyone had any paint issues on the propel with the carbon showing through the matt black paint in certain light conditions?


----------



## CrankyMinion

My smurf is here, will get it fitted and bring it home this weekend. It looks gorgeous in person. I'll have a closer look at the black paint.


----------



## slazmc

CrankyMinion said:


> My smurf is here, will get it fitted and bring it home this weekend. It looks gorgeous in person. I'll have a closer look at the black paint.


Very nice!!!was talking to a mechanic earlier & he said most giants seem to have this slight fleck through its dark matt colour schemes.


----------



## Rashadabd

CrankyMinion said:


> My smurf is here, will get it fitted and bring it home this weekend. It looks gorgeous in person. I'll have a closer look at the black paint.


That looks really good man, congrats! I got the chance to test ride Propel Advanced 2 this past weekend and they are really fun to ride. I think I am more of a TCR guy, but the Propel was fun and fast (it's probably the smoothest riding aero road bike I have tested thus far).


----------



## Rashadabd

This is a good discussion on Propel vs. TCR from another site:

Giant Propel Advanced | First ride


----------



## kukula

CrankyMinion said:


> My smurf is here, will get it fitted and bring it home this weekend. It looks gorgeous in person. I'll have a closer look at the black paint.


Awesome bike! I'm loving the white handlebar. Im contemplating replacing my bar tape to white myself to better match the saddle like yours lol


----------



## CrankyMinion

Thanks guys! I already have an endurance bike so I thought I should get something a bit more aggressive. The colour really grew on me, I thought the blue is a bit on the light side at the beginning. The only concern with white tape and saddle is keeping them clean. It's going to be painful waiting for next spring.


----------



## MoPho

Stoneman said:


> The TCR should be their stiffest BB bike. Have you seen that 4x4 post they call a down tube on that bike? I'd hate to see the aero numbers on that bike. It must be like riding with an open parachute tied to your back when you're in the wind.


Nope! My unscientific tests of gravity racing a fellow similar weight rider on a Propel had me blowing by him on my TCR like he was standing still despite the "parachute" 


.


----------



## bikejockey

Congrats on the Propel Advanced SL 2. Very nice looking bike. I just purchased one as well. It has the Ultra gruppo. Unfortunately, I have not had a chance to ride it yet due to the weather (in PA). Looking forward to it though...


----------



## r1lee

Congrats on the bike. That is some major saddle to bar drop.


----------



## CrankyMinion

The guy did that to make it look cool on display in the shop. It's much more level to the bar after it's fitted to me. It would take a major gymnast to ride in that position lol. I haven't had a chance to ride it outside yet but it feels low riding the rollers comparing to my endurance bike.


----------



## kukula

bikejockey said:


> Congrats on the Propel Advanced SL 2. Very nice looking bike. I just purchased one as well. It has the Ultra gruppo. Unfortunately, I have not had a chance to ride it yet due to the weather (in PA). Looking forward to it though...


You won't be disappointed. I know how you feel. Thank goodness I got around 200 miles on mine last December before it got really cold. Now with all this snow and another 8-10 inches tomorrow night I gue it'll be a while before I get to ride again


----------



## WANNATRI

I am new to the site but just did my deposit on my Propel Advance 2 last week. Wanted to find out if there was any word on if the ridesense was standard on my bike. My shop is working on a answer for me but I have not heard back.


----------



## CrankyMinion

I would say no since it's listed for the advanced pro models but not the advanced model. The sensor shouldn't be expensive. If it is, just get the new garmin speed/cadence sensors, they are not intrusive and definitely not expensive neither.


----------



## slazmc

my propel advanced pro 2


----------



## r1lee

Very nice.


----------



## gaff

+1 approval.

IMHO Adv Pro 2 Propel is a real sweet spot.

Looks incredible IRL


----------



## kukula

Great looking ride. I especially love the color coordinated water bottle cages


----------



## CrankyMinion

Good stuff, black will never go out of style. The orange adv pro 0 is super sharp looking for sure. I also notice the bottle cage colours, nice touch.


----------



## d_tresenriter

First post. I've got a 2015 Propel Advanced 1 that I've logged a 1,000 miles on since Dec. 1, 2014.

2015 Giant Propel Advanced Pro 1 by trsnrtr, on Flickr


----------



## kukula

Guys I was just wondering but has anyone with the 15 Propel tried running them with 25s? From what I've heard the 1st gen TRP brakes doesnt have enough clearance to run 25s but that the new ones, being more similar to the Fouriers, shouldn't have the problem. I currently have a pair of Veloflex 25s that I plan to swap to my OEM 23s. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Cannot

d_tresenriter said:


> First post. I've got a 2015 Propel Advanced 0 that I've logged a 1,000 miles on since Dec. 1, 2014.
> 
> 2015 Giant Propel Advanced Pro 1 by trsnrtr, on Flickr


Isn't it Propel Advanced Pro 1?


----------



## d_tresenriter

Cannot said:


> Isn't it Propel Advanced Pro 1?


Oops! Sorry! I was getting ready to ask a question about the SLR0 tubeless rims and got my zeros and ones mixed up. I've edited the post. 

As as for mods, I've changed out the Fizik seat to a Ti Specialized Toupe and 165mm cranks, both of which I prefer. Also have a Stages power meter. Normally run Look pedals but use Eggbeaters in Winter with insulated CX boots.


----------



## slazmc

Thanks lads,love the whole propel line up.some models are very hard to get in certain sizes,so count yourself lucky if u have 1.


----------



## d_tresenriter

kukula said:


> Guys I was just wondering but has anyone with the 15 Propel tried running them with 25s? From what I've heard the 1st gen TRP brakes doesnt have enough clearance to run 25s but that the new ones, being more similar to the Fouriers, shouldn't have the problem. I currently have a pair of Veloflex 25s that I plan to swap to my OEM 23s. Thanks for any info.


I have a 25s on my Propel at the moment and there is a lot of clearance. The brakes are now in the frame shadow so width is determined as much by the frame as the brakes.


----------



## kukula

Seeing that the weather is warming up, I finally decided to mount my Veloflex Corsa 25 clinchers today. They fit perfectly to the new brakes. Just wanted you guys to know since I've been reading quite a bit about this topic.


----------



## WANNATRI

This bike is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Cannot

I like team edition.

Propel Advanced SL Team - ?????? - ??? | ??? | Giant Bicycles | Taiwan ??


----------



## Logan21

Long time lurker, just picked up my new Giant Propel SL 0 LTD. Standard spec from the Giant website in Australia but with the addition of the Pioneer Peddle Monitoring platform:










The bike was the result of a accident and my old TCR was a complete write off, I am not allowed to ride on the road yet so sticking to the indoor trainer currently.

It got pride of place at the Giant Sydney Store for a while though.


----------



## tranzformer

Wouldn't mind seeing the '16 Propel with standard brakes and get rid of the integrated brakes. Make maintained easier. Plus several good options of aero mechanical brakes on the market. Drop off wouldn't be that much in terms of aero.


----------



## dcb

I was wondering if there are any heavier riders out there riding a Propel with the new Giant carbon clinchers? I weigh about 190 and I'm probably going to buy a new Propel but I'm trying to decide between the Advanced 2 and the Advanced Pro 1. If I bought the Advanced 2 I could upgrade the wheels on my own and get 24/28 spokes. But, if I was confident in the Giant wheels for someone of my weight I'd rather get the Pro 1. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## gaff

with the disclaimer that i don't know what i am talking about, i would suggest that you get the Pro AND change out the wheelset. You would get more money for the wheelset to put towards a more robust 24/28 wheelset - and still have the better frame. Why not compromise and get the Pro 2. 5800 105 is incredible, and the Pro 2 looks great.

I would expect the 'Pro' wheelset to shift much easier on the bay as well.

You could spec your own handbuilt, it would be worth giving wheel smith.co.uk or a local builder a call re: your weight. But a wheel smith Gigantex Aero 40 or 50 with CX Ray would likely be stiffer and stronger for someone @ your (and my) weight.

My attitude would be - "sure the stock carbon clincher might take my weight, but it would be an expensive mistake if they fatigued quicker".

Not insignificant is that you could spec handbilts with brass nipples which would be much more robust with a small weight penalty.


----------



## dcb

gaff - 
I think that's a great idea and I'd have no problem with 105 spec. But, I had to look up the Pro 2 on the UK website as it's not offered in the U.S. which is where I am. The bottom Pro build here is the Pro 1 with Ultegra at $4800. 

I'm thinking similarly to you in regard to a wheel build. I looked at the site you mentioned and they don't ship here. But we do have Boyd Cycling who offers 24/28 spoke count builds on carbon wheels. Enve also produces their classic clinchers in 28 spoke counts which I would consider for a custom build. Lastly HED offers stallion builds for their JET series which look interesting as well. 

I might look into what it would take to get the PRO 2 imported although I really like my LBS and I would want to get my bike from them. I think the chances that a U.S. dealer could get a bike not being sold here are slim. If it could be done I might just wait and see if I could get the 2016 Propel SLX here.


----------



## gaff

@ $2,350.00 for a Pro Frameset, i would see how good a deal your LBS could do for you.

They get a 105 5800 Groupset and the wonderful knockdowns that are available, brakes might be an issue - you would have to work out what the comparative costs are. And what prices / risk you are prepared to take.

At a quick guess :

*$2000* for frameset (likely possible or at least not much more)
*$400* for 5800
random budget of *$250* 
(+ or - depending on choices) for bars / stem / tyres / tubes / saddle etc
*$1500* for a pair of wheels of your choice (again you could up this budget)
*$150* general build costs - cable etc or LBS fees

*£4300
*
out at about the comes at about the same price as the pro 1.
difficult choice. no idea what you would expect to get for the Giant Wheelset on fleabay...

Personally if it didn't end up much of a premium, i would enjoy the bespoke build - and the lack of uncertainty, and more options ... SRAM?


----------



## gaff

alternatively are you near Canada?

Propel Advanced Pro 2 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | Canada


----------



## dcb

gaff - Thanks, the frameset is a good idea as well and I could probably get it for around 2k. I'm not close enough to Canada to make that idea work but those prices along with the US/Ca. dollar exchange rate right now should make that tempting to anyone who's close enough to the border to drive across.


----------



## Puke N Hurl

I am 195lbs and have been riding the Giant carbon clinchers for nearly two years now without any issue whatsoever. At 190lbs, unless you are exceptionally hard on your equipment, you should have no problem at all. The 55mm rim cross section, made entirely of carbon, is radially stiff enough to prevent the rim and spoke fatigue mentioned below.

All due respect to the others that replied but any other choice would be going backwards in terms of performance and durability based on my experience. 

I have utter and complete confidence in the Giant wheels. I have ridden these in the hot and dry, cold and wet, on the cobbles of Europe and the mountains of SoCal. No issues, not even a change in the rim runout. If you can't tell, I am pretty stoked.

Either way, good luck and enjoy the Propel.


----------



## dcb

Puke N Hurl said:


> I am 195lbs and have been riding the Giant carbon clinchers for nearly two years now without any issue whatsoever.


That's great to hear for sure! Are you riding the all carbon wheels that come on the 2015's or the older ones with the aluminum rim and carbon fairing? I didn't know that the all carbon wheels were available 2 years ago, but to be fair I wasn't in the market for a Giant then either.


----------



## izza

Giant UK advised that all Giant wheels are rated up to rider weight limits of 130kg.


----------



## dcb

izza - that sounds good. Ideally I'd like to be able to just use the Giant wheels if I can.


----------



## Puke N Hurl

They are the all carbon wheels...I'm lucky to know people 

I've been very happy with them thus far.


----------



## twiggy

Puke N Hurl said:


> They are the all carbon wheels...I'm lucky to know people
> 
> I've been very happy with them thus far.


Hey hey!...sorry to dig up an old thread, but I was curious- are you still happy with these wheels? I'm considering a set of the 2016 SLR 01s in either 55 or 30mm depths!


----------



## CrankyMinion

The 2015 SLR 1 Aero has alloy brake track.
Both the 2016 SLR 0 and the SLR 1 Aero wheelsets are all carbon wheels, only the hubs and may be the spokes are different. That's what I'm told. This makes the 2016 Propel Advanced Pro 1 even better value IMO.


----------

